# Big Blind Competition



## Panagiotis Christopoulos (Sep 19, 2022)

Tomorrow im making a day with Big Blind. View comp info for more (send video results here please):





Соревнования







funcubing.org





Scrambles for everyone who registered:
4BLD
=======
1.D' U2 R2 B' U2 B' L2 B F' L2 F2 R' D' L B U L B D2 Fw2 L' B D2 F Rw2 B Rw2 Uw2 L' Uw2 L' Uw R2 L F' R2 L2 Fw' L' Uw' F Rw2 R' Uw' B z' y2
2.L2 U L2 D R2 D U F2 L B2 L' F2 R2 F D' R' F2 Uw2 Rw2 R' U2 B L' B2 F Uw2 Fw2 B2 L Uw B U' F2 U' Fw Rw L2 F' Rw Fw' D z' y'
3.L2 D' R2 D L2 U R2 U' R2 U L' B' U2 B F L U F' D L2 Fw2 Uw2 D F2 R2 F' Rw2 B' U' B2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw R' F Rw L D' Uw Rw' R2 Fw U L2 F x2 y2
========
5BLD
========
1. F D L2 B' R2 Lw Dw F' Lw B' L Fw2 F Rw' F2 Fw2 Uw2 B Dw' Rw Dw' Lw' Fw' R' Rw2 Lw' Bw B2 Dw2 Lw D L B' D Fw Bw2 Lw' R2 U2 Fw' D Fw Dw Uw2 D' L2 F Dw2 B F' Rw2 Lw2 Uw2 U' B R Lw Rw F' Uw' 3Fw'
2. Bw' R2 B2 Bw2 R' Dw2 U Uw' Bw2 Rw U L2 Dw B D2 B Rw' Lw' R' L2 Bw' R' Rw2 Dw L Rw U F2 L Rw Uw2 Rw F' Dw' Fw' Rw R' Lw' B2 L F' Lw' B' R Dw' F Fw' D2 U2 R' Uw2 Rw' Uw' Dw D B' R' Rw' Uw' Fw'
3. Fw' L F Lw L Fw Uw2 Fw F' R2 U Lw' Dw2 L2 B Bw' R Lw B2 R D' L' D2 Fw' B2 Dw U' Lw' R' B' Rw2 B2 L' Fw B' F2 D' Dw' Fw Lw' R U2 B2 D2 Bw' U2 B2 L' F2 Uw2 R2 F' L' U' B2 Rw' Lw2 U Fw' Bw' 3Fw 3Uw'


----------

